# Last song you listened to?



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Haven't seen one of these threads on here.

Totally hooked on these few atm
















Und du?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CARL COX


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Shuffled to this on Spotify, sheeeeeeeeeeeit


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Loving Post Malone at the minute:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Drogon 's mums head banging of the headboard

@banzi sent me the clip


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

At office, Was listening to boss from last 1 hour.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Listening to s**t splashing into the toilet. Good times


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

The Fan on my desk


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Leftfield and Massive Attack 

Foo Fighters in the gym works a treat.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

7L & Esoteric. Good sh*t. Here's one for @duranman


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

At the mo, Justin Bieber.

SRS


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

...a little bit of culture for all you heathens...


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

herbie hancock ROCKIT busting some old skool moves trying to loosen a trapped nerve


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

This is pretty catchy


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Not heard this in years, what a tune


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I do not know, I have not heard it yet! 

Hopefully this will not happen for a long time.....


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Stones - Paint it Black. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

the new rihanna tune, definatly a grower!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ares said:


>


 f**k me backwards. That's right up there with some immortal technique s**t. Siiiiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Slight contrast 

f**k you, it's catchy.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Can't get the c**t to work!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> Can't get the c**t to work!


 I just paste the link and hit space, site loads the video thn hit post.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> I just paste the link and hit space, site loads the video thn hit post.


 You click that link thing first or just post the link where you comment?

Done it mate. Thanks!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

YouTube link straight into the post. Site does the rest.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Strong stuff from a man who knew he was about to die.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I have this album on repeat at the moment.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

ZZ Ward- put the gun down


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Richard hell - blank generation


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

walking on sunshine, its on radio 2 now.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

banzi said:


> walking on sunshine, its on radio 2 now.


 Listening to it as I type old boy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guns n roses - you're crazy. On way to work this morning.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Listening to it as I type old boy.


 Terry Wogans dead you know?

At least the radio helps you come to terms with peoples deaths, by dinner time you will be thinking "f**k him"


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

banzi said:


> Terry Wogans dead you know?
> 
> At least the radio helps you come to terms with peoples deaths, by dinner time you will be thinking "f**k him"


 I'm already sick of hearing about him, must be a slow news day, could do with a terrorist attack to shift the focus.

It's always sad when someone dies, but he was just a normal bloke doing his job like the 1000's of others that died yesterday and the 1000's that will die today.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Makes me want to dance around a bonfire on a beach too lol (Or a carpark, wherever they are  )


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Public Enemy, He got game


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

You asked for it.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ffs im gonna knock one out to gemma off big bro


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

*
Electric Six - Gay bar
*


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ares said:


>


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Only discovered Twenty One Pilots last week, pretty damn good


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Yes

:thumbup1:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @Yes
> 
> :thumbup1:


 I can't see the link  I'm in China ATM so the great firewall blocks youtube links


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes said:


> I can't see the link  I'm in China ATM so the great firewall blocks youtube links


 Faye Wong "Passenger" - lovely song.

Hmmm...the great firewall....Thailand is talking (or rather Prayut is) about just one internet gateway. 

Am going back at the weekend. Crimbo in blighty's over now.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

From Rick and Morty season two episode three


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

anyone into a Metalcore?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Fferrier893 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant song I hadn't heard it in years


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Heard this at the end of a Walking Dead ep the other day, can't get it out of my head!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

stand by me on the way into work.

smooth fm ftw!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

There she go's - The La's


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

still a great album and only david bryne could pull this suit off


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

12 gauge said:


>


 good tune !!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

puff daddy bad boy for life bit different to my usual car listening of pink floyd lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

love the lyrics to this one gets me up for training


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OI,OI,OI by the Cockney Rejects.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

No ordinary love by Sade was the last song I listened to.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Fvckin love arctic monkeys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Whole lot of rosie by?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


>


 Alan has a very high voice.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Twinkle twinkle little star...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


>


 Was just about to post this! Really liking it


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Believe it or not i only just watched Fast and Furious 7 last night with the mrs. The ending had me choked up when the song 'see you again' came on with Paul Walker in the supra ... The tren in me had me wanting to ball my eyes out if i was watching it on my own i would have been a blubbering mess!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Merouria said:


> Believe it or not i only just watched Fast and Furious 7 last night with the mrs. The ending had me choked up when the song 'see you again' came on with Paul Walker in the supra ... The tren in me had me wanting to ball my eyes out if i was watching it on my own i would have been a blubbering mess!


 If its any consolation, i had a tear in my eye from the new dogs trust advert last night.. I've only just started too!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Take's me back to year 8, sheeeeit


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

How do u put YouTube vids up?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

TITO said:


> How do u put YouTube vids up?


 copy and paste url


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Click on 'Share' beneath the YouTube vid bab, a URL should pop up. Just copy & paste that, should embed automatically!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Never settle:- Rob bailey


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

let me hear you say yeah!!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Holy s**t, this takes me back to primary school discos! Remember sliding around on the floor and getting a clip round the ear from my mum for fu**ing the knees of my trousers up :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Ares said:


> Holy s**t, this takes me back to primary school discos! Remember sliding around on the floor and getting a clip round the ear from my mum for fu**ing the knees of my trousers up :lol:


 I know mate! Can't believe it was 93!! Thought I was well cool listening to it!! Still do lol


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

TITO said:


> let me here you say yeah!!!


 she would get it!.........dammmm

i might need to lower ny test dose


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mergal said:


> she would get it!.........dammmm
> 
> i might need to lower ny test dose


 I need to lower the tren cause even the bloke is looking hot atm


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

TITO said:


> I need to lower the tren cause even the bloke is looking hot atm


 haha! thats one of the reasons tren scares me


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Nitro, by The Offspring.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Same as I listen to every morning!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Courtesy of The Sopranos


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

ive just finished training and the last song on my play-list was this.................(awaits abuse)

angry music makes me have angry strength lol


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Life in the fast lane The Eagles


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

big shrek said:


> ive just finished training and the last song on my play-list was this.................(awaits abuse)
> 
> angry music makes me have angry strength lol


 f**k all wrong with Pantera mate, RIP Dimebag


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Ares said:


> f**k all wrong with Pantera mate, RIP Dimebag





Ares said:


> f**k all wrong with Pantera mate, RIP Dimebag


 i wasnt sure if there was any fellow metal-headz on here

i got to see them in 2000 in london and they were epic, dimebag's guitar skills were legendary, cant believe its been 12 years since he was shot.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Saw them at Download in 04 myself, they were incredible!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Ares said:


> Saw them at Download in 04 myself, they were incredible!


 that must have been right before their split.

i have been reminiscing for the past few weeks as its been 20 years since my last vivit to donnington (monsters of rock 1996) it was truly an epic day, i have been thinking about going this year to see iron maiden


----------



## BigJockFrew (Jul 12, 2015)

ACDC T.N.T


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


>


 No you didn't your just trying to be cool


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> My top 25 most played n word :thumbup1: CAF
> 
> View attachment 123602


 My bad :beer:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Bad Boy for Life is such a tune!

How Deep Is Your Love is annoying as f**k though. Sounds like she's stubbed her toe on that chorus!


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Talk about the all time backfire eh


 But bump n grind is in there :confused1:


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> My top 25 most played n word :thumbup1: CAF
> 
> View attachment 123602


 Not a most played list but one of my lists


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Says the man with warren g :whistling:


 Touché


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

heard this in the car today, I can only get a third of the way through it, gets me every time, reminds me of my dad.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

ACDC

GOT YA BY THE BALLS!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

War? by System Of A Down.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

A big marine named camouflage


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

heard this track on an episode of ray donovan , turned out to be a great album if you like R+B /soul


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thunderstruck by ACDC


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A mix I did with a mate a few years back. Spanish bumping stuff.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Eye of the Tiger, I know cheesy right?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

The last song I listened to was cemetery gates by pantera


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Say hello, wave goodbye. soft cell.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Listened to this whilst watching @Greshie's training video..........


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Listening on repeat from a week while getting stoned


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ibiza get ready I'm coming :thumb


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Listening to this while car gets washed


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Day off today :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Heard this in a dream last night, woke up and can't get it out of my head :lol:

It was used in Shaun of the Dead, which I watched yesterday. That is the only logical conclusion I can draw (or I'm hitting manopause)


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Always brings back good memories.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ares said:


>


 Terri Nunn, damn she was tasty.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

and Safffron.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

A LEAKY BUM BUM NAAAAAOW


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Listening to this right now, coincidentally the best song I have had sex to also...........


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

cheesy cardio playlist:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Well worth a listen, just heard this two days ago.

viagra boys (band)

research chemicals (track)

try on YouTube,


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

:thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Everlayn, Everlayn, Everlayn...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Loving this at the mo


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@CROcyclist


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Love this.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

both ace songs. Zombie has a powerful message most ppl overlook too


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Zef bru


----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

picks up at 3:33


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Love this atm :clap:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Lean, lean, lean.

Lean then bulk

Lean then bulk.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


>


 This and hand of blood, epic songs when going for pbs. :thumb


----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

:thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Watch Baz Luhrmann's Romeo + Juliet earlier, forgot how a film this was!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

London grammar hey now arty remix

reflekt I need to feel loved 

it love trance but these to stand out after all the years of listening


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

An absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

fu**ing quality as well, think this was Hans too


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Metallica - So What


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Friday high day


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

BasedLad said:


>


 Not sure if srs.... :confused1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

John Lennon - Jealous Guy.

Tren is making me emotional. Had to fight back tears.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Thinking about it, that track is the soundtrack for Trenbolone!

"I was feeling insecure, you might not love me anymore. I began to lose control, I began to lose controoooool"

Hahaha


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

AK-26 said:


> Not sure if srs.... :confused1:


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

love this band


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Ares I actually cracked up when he started singing! [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png[/IMG]


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Metallica with that old school 'Kill em all' sound.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## BlaineSC (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Borderline disgusted with myself tbh, lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Don't speak a work of French but love this, proper catchy.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

BasedLad said:


>


 Hahaha wtf


----------



## V8mcl (Dec 13, 2015)

bring 2k7 back


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

"MACHINE HEAD - Old"


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://open.spotify.com/album/0UCs5N3hqTCO5Pc6FlOkeQ

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://open.spotify.com/album/5pfIC1NsaIj8i9HUE7E1sp

Well worth the listen, English progressive metal band.

Listened to this today at the gym, some great big build up songs with tones of Pearl Jam & Faith no more.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Has bored a hole into my brain this week, love it!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RIP Space

Best Club in the World


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

3 little birds bob marley


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Listened to this every day for the past week. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

NICE :thumb


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Quality tune


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunday Chill Out :thumb


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's Friday you bunch of miserable cu**s. Here's something to wake you up, I know we've got a few old ravers on here, enjoy!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

not through choice....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> not through choice....


 I set this as my alarm over Xmas week as I know it winds the Mrs up!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I set this as my alarm over Xmas week as I know it winds the Mrs up!


 thats a great idea! the annoying warble thing she does at the beginning will have me out of bed to turn the alarm off in record time!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

if its christmas songs then the GOAT deserves a mention


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> thats a great idea! the annoying warble thing she does at the beginning will have me out of bed to turn the alarm off in record time!


 We rarely get past the first few notes before she goes mad, I usually wait until at least the chorus though.

Been the same for the last 8 years!

Actually played it on Xmas morning 2 years ago in Prague just before I got engaged to her :thumb and she still said yes


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TITO said:


>


 Went to see these 2 in Manchester when they did the Throne tour.

Was a good gig to be fair


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Going to see this in 3 months


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Went to see these 2 in Manchester when they did the Throne tour.
> 
> Was a good gig to be fair


 Were u not expecting it to be good?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TITO said:


> Were u not expecting it to be good?


 Generally not a fan of them as such, but heard them going on about it on Radio 1 when I was in work one night and enquired about tickets.

Have seen a lot of random bands/artists etc and these stood out more than most as they exceeded my expectations.

Similar to when I went to see Eminem on the anger management tour 2002, my mate got given 2 tickets and again it was an awesome day and much better than first anticipated


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Generally not a fan of them as such, but heard them going on about it on Radio 1 when I was in work one night and enquired about tickets.
> 
> Have seen a lot of random bands/artists etc and these stood out more than most as they exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Similar to when I went to see Eminem on the anger management tour 2002, my mate got given 2 tickets and again it was an awesome day and much better than first anticipated


 Ffs now you're just showing off!! I fricken love Eminem!!! I need so start hanging with you mate (no ****)


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

Currently listening to Mauro Picottos album - from heart to techno.

fcuking loving it


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

party time


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

oh yes oh yes


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Me gustas tu


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

off to bed


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

big shrek said:


> that must have been right before their split.
> 
> i have been reminiscing for the past few weeks as its been 20 years since my last vivit to donnington (monsters of rock 1996) it was truly an epic day, i have been thinking about going this year to see iron maiden


 same last time i went was 1996 started going in 1987 loved it, Just went and saw Biffy Clyro, Got Anthrax booked, hopefully Maiden and my dirty little Secret Kiss


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

loving this song at the moment.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Thunder road by bruce Springsteen!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

im thrashing out some old-skool metallica at the minute..........and fekking loving it


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quite into synth/electro stuff at the moment


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

just thrashing out some slayer whilst thrashing down some jack daniels lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

big shrek said:


> just thrashing out some slayer whilst thrashing down some jack daniels lol


 [email protected] yeah!

Just had them on pre New Years Eve drinks!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

On the other end of the spectrum - also on my workout playlist.


----------



## JBlast (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

been in a deathly mood lately


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Its fu**ing Friday


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Have had this song on repeat for about 3 months now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

party time is Frandeman's household


----------



## Fferrier893 (Nov 4, 2015)

Justin beiber - where are you now..

I don't even like him or that sort of music but I love that song


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## V8mcl (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Drogon 's mums head banging of the headboard
> 
> @banzi sent me the clip


 :thumb :thumb :thumb I swear that made me let a piss squirt go.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Bitta Way out west this morning!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Hated this the first few times I heard it on Vikings, really grew on me though.

The rest of their songs are dogshit :lol:


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

aqualung said:


>


 




The build up at 2.50 always gives me a weird chill. No idea what the song is about, but I love it!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ares said:


> The build up at 2.50 always gives me a weird chill. No idea what the song is about, but I love it!


 i like alot of the chilli peppers work but tbh i prefer john frusciantes solo work , if you have not heard any i would recommend the 'curtains' album


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Been goin through some old grime tunes


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Holy s**t, not heard this in years


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


>


 Yesss, I miss the early 2000's!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Been dancing like a idiot to this for 2 weeks


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

Cranberries, linger


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## lartinos (Apr 4, 2017)

Here is the whole album.


----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Listening to this now on way to the gym


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

discovered this gem while watching the Soprano's


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

If the radio isn't included then it will probably have been slipknot there what I mostly listen to


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jet blue jet

major lazor

makes me wanna jump on the bar and pop champagne bottles


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Going up the Country

On the Road Again

Both by Canned Heat, listened to them while riding the motorcycle yesterday.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Syn Cole - Feel Good (extended mix)

DJ Snake Aluna George - You know you like it

Both summer bangers


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Got the blues, and this song pops in just when I've got to say goodbye for good to a person from my past..


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Depression mode ON


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## JBlast (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


>


 Along with your profile pic you must love breaking bad. :lol:

Seen all of better call saul also?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Along with your profile pic you must love breaking bad. :lol:
> 
> Seen all of better call saul also?


 I've only seen BB.. maybe six times through?

Sopranos though.. sheeeeit, lost count!

Saul was a bit slow for me and I got bored after 3 eps, I've been meaning to give it another go though. Any good?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> I've only seen BB.. maybe six times through?
> 
> Sopranos though.. sheeeeit, lost count!
> 
> Saul was a bit slow for me and I got bored after 3 eps, I've been meaning to give it another go though. Any good?


 It picks up, it's still a lot slower though, sail was always that sort of comic relief character, don't expect much action from him. :lol: I liked it though.

Still need to watch sopranos, addicted to walking dead more than anything though. (I know, I'm a sad cvnt)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It picks up, it's still a lot slower though, sail was always that sort of comic relief character, don't expect much action from him. :lol: I liked it though.
> 
> Still need to watch sopranos, addicted to walking dead more than anything though. (I know, I'm a sad cvnt)


 WD is depressing as f**k! I legitimately felt bummed out watching it, so quit!

Sopranos is just great TV, HBO though so you kind of know it'll be awesome automatically


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Breaking Benjamin- what lies beneath

Gets me amped.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sexy mother [email protected] - Prince

dont know why , woke up with the tune in my head


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Charles and Eddie

would I lie to you

naked whilst eating raw bratwurst


----------



## pbaddict (Jul 27, 2017)

Five FInger Death Punch - Stranger than fiction. Makes me laugh at the pussy numbers I was putting up that I thought were really good Before I started doing gear!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

foo fighters Glastonbury foo fighters, I know this will annoy try fans but Glastonbury was amazing , my missus is a hard-core fan and i never paid any notice but that changed my mind and my normal music is trance


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

'Bout half an hour ago listened to Magalenha by Sergio Mendez.

Shimmied round the kitchen and up and down the corridor..........noice....


----------



## Madge105 (Feb 12, 2016)

Numb - Linkin Park, gutted the singer topped himself


----------



## pbaddict (Jul 27, 2017)

@Madge105 Yep it was a very Sad day when I read that too, actually cried a bit as they were my fave band back in the early 2000's - Hybrid Theory was revolutionay at the time.....

Pushing me away / Don't stay are my faves


----------



## pbaddict (Jul 27, 2017)

@Gavinmcl Awesome live aren't they - The Best of you reminds me of my ex, That bitch...... Lol


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kendrick Lamar - humble .

Yes Sir !


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Liking Tame Impala right now. And this girl tickles my in the right places


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

La tarde se ha puesto triste

Dr Kucho & Adonis Alvarez

great for summer nights


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I usually listen to this after my massive dose of slin....


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Prodigy's Smack my Bitch Up as soon as my cardio capacity starts to flounder


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Calvin harris - feels.

Yeah it's cheese but I like it so bite me.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nina simone - I put a spell on you

( love the blues ) :redface:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kiko Navaro - soñando contigo

buenos dias everyone !


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

My own jungle / drum and bass tune which I'm in the process of making!

Prior to that I think it might have been SWV - Right Here.. LOL


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

charlysays said:


> My own jungle / drum and bass tune which I'm in the process of making!
> 
> Prior to that I think it might have been SWV - Right Here.. LOL


 Can you post a link ?

x


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Can you post a link ?
> 
> x


 Sure, couple of my tracks here and a couple of mixes I did years ago on vinyl!


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Party time


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Party time


 Wonder how many people noticed the guy on the vocoder at the beginning saying "Ha ha ha ha, you are a fu**ing ugly w**ker. f**k you, fu**ing c**t!" :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

charlysays said:


> Sure, couple of my tracks here and a couple of mixes I did years ago on vinyl!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/


 Hey , that 's great ! Really liked the old skool one


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Hey , that 's great ! Really liked the old skool one


 Cheers!

They're definitely differing degrees of oldschool, ones a bit more suave lol.

I make about 1 a year when inspiration comes... And when the annoyance of fiddly programming has worn off! Usually make a tune in the winter - one is in the pipeline already ☺


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Rap meets metal, fronted by ICE T.

The album is quality.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://open.spotify.com/album/6mbEfaoHDNBiXhlUQzzn4m


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

John and Vangelis, find my way home. Listened to whilst making sarnies.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> John and Vangelis, find my way home. Listened to whilst making sarnies.


 Hi Flubs !

Post one of your bread recipes when you get the chance

x

was just listening to james blake - limit to your love ❤


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://soundcloud.com/disclosuremusic/magnets-sg-lewis-remix


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Hey , that 's great ! Really liked the old skool one


 Here's another one, finished it last week... frankly ridiculous samples but it was fun to make!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://soundcloud.com/charlycharlysays/charly-says-right-decision


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

charlysays said:


> Here's another one, finished it last week... frankly ridiculous samples but it was fun to make!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://soundcloud.com/charlycharlysays/charly-says-right-decision


 Ohh man ! That one made me miss summer already .

It 's really good !

x


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning!

x


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This makes me happy 

good morning !

x


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Lord huron - the night we met.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Alice in chains - would


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i started a joke

robin gibb

rip


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I miss 2005


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Favourite summer song

good morning!

x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good morning!

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rise and shine ! 

x


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Slayer for the win!


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Why is this song so damn good?


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

This song is something else


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jeddy11 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning!

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Enjoy your holiday peeps !

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning peeps

x


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Not song, but Above and Beyond podcast. Anyone who loves their EDM. Its a must.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

High on mdma :thumb


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)

Absolute Tune!!!


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)

Gym Tune! This will get Ya Moving!!!!


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)

Got have a bit of Northern!!!! KTF.....................No better Cardio than a good All- Nighter


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bit of classical music

x


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I can't stop listening to this song, I need help.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

nWo said:


>


 Remix of this also pretty good.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Remix of this also pretty good.


 Love this sample of the vocal as well.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

nWo said:


> Love this sample of the vocal as well.


 Pancake' approved. just subbed to that channel.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning!

x


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Early morning cardio boost...............


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IBIZA here I come


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning Ladies !

x


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Should I increase my caber dosage?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rise and shine !


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes , sometimes I listen to Lil Wayne :cool2:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

London still a s**t hole


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah baby :cool2:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Can't understand a word she sayin but love this song


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)

Classic Friday Tune!!!


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Love this tune


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeddy11 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing classic


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I smoke week & eat pussy every day :rolleye11:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Metallica everything that shouldn't be I think


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

New Kanye. This song is beautiful, makes me want to have a daughter

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://open.spotify.com/track/2VYb3Fb5iK5Y8HGZ8oEEkp?si=ALj2MdzeSreytaYXkJyEag


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> New Kanye. This song is beautiful, makes me want to have a daughter
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://open.spotify.com/track/2VYb3Fb5iK5Y8HGZ8oEEkp?si=ALj2MdzeSreytaYXkJyEag


 What a load of shite, drones on verse after verse, like all his s**t.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Jeddy11 said:


>


 Wtf, thought it was Salisbury hill!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> What a load of shite, drones on verse after verse, like all his s**t.


 Couldn't agree more. The guy's music is shite, and on top of that he's an annoying cvnt.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> What a load of shite, drones on verse after verse, like all his s**t.


 Except the song only has 1 verse by him :confused1:

"Father forgive me, I'm scared of th...methin' to nurture
Not somethin' to conquer"

i love that line, that's truthfully how men feel once they have a younger female to look after. I don't have a daughter but I love my nieces like they're my own. It's a good song because it details how men treat women better once they have females of their own

Follow the lyrics https://genius.com/Kanye-west-violent-crimes-lyrics


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cringey lyrics, tune though.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Groovy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning!

x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## kain (Jun 14, 2018)

anna1 said:


> икс


 super


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Long live American country music


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

View attachment warrior.url


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Wompatron (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Wompatron said:


>


 Wtf is your Avi pic? It made laugh lol


----------



## Wompatron (May 3, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Wtf is your Avi pic? It made laugh lol


 It's a Goomba mate from the old super mario bros film.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Wompatron said:


> It's a Goomba mate from the old super mario bros film.
> 
> View attachment 157469


 Mad lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This guy blew my mind

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Absolute banger


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This one's stuck in my head .

" left cheek , right cheek " haha

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Dylan - The Times Are A-Changin'


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Oasis, bring it on down


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Favouritiest of all times

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

Disturbed sound of silence


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This was playing on the beach today ha

great tune . Hadn't heard it in a while

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Listened to last night, well listened to almost whole Album, but was late..pretty solid effort from Roger..shame it took so damn long..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

x


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

anna1 said:


> x


 Fackin ell! New AVI is incredible.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Fackin ell! New AVI is incredible.


 Thanx !

It was about time I changed it lol

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

This tune is dreamy

x


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Danny Byrd - Holy Star, samples Duke - So In Love With You. Great Song.

Finley Quayes new song has just come on, Its called Barleycorn and is great also.

That Savages is a great tune @anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Danny Byrd - Holy Star, samples Duke - So In Love With You. Great Song.
> 
> Finley Quayes new song has just come on, Its called Barleycorn and is great also.
> 
> That Savages is a great tune @anna1


 Which one is that ?

This one ?


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Finley Quaye has New Song out? Will have to have look at that..


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

@Heavyassweights likes to play that while sitting on his front yard on a lazy Sunday morning


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> @Heavyassweights likes to play that while sitting on his front yard on a lazy Sunday morning


 you'd love my milk dripping out you lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> you'd love my milk dripping out you lol


 Recent pic or no milk you lil p"ssy

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Recent pic or no milk you lil p"ssy
> 
> x


 good deal


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> good deal


 Go on then


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Go on then


 what do i get ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> what do i get ?


 What do you want baby?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> What do you want baby?


 a pic of you on all 4s with a digit in each hole?

fair trade


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> a pic of you on all 4s with a digit in each hole?
> 
> fair trade


 I'll be blowing kisses too

go on , post a pic


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I'll be blowing kisses too
> 
> go on , post a pic


 hows that possible if your other hands busy? how you going to balance?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> hows that possible if your other hands busy? how you going to balance?


 I can manage

post a pic


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I can manage
> 
> post a pic


 as soon as you learn how to send pic via pm


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> as soon as you learn how to send pic via pm


 P"ssy confirmed !

Won't post a pic , asks pics of everyone's nana

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Love the blues

x


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mans on a grime ting tonight

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://open.spotify.com/track/1ATVSVN4kc8S2XE7FdyJi8?si=wzaE8F-_Ti-fl_gsepCyUw


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Was listening to skepta earlier when I was running as well


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Classic old school.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've heard JME before, not really into grime but like this. He's on Chase & Status new album and the song is boss.

Cheers


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Aystar best grime artist


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Heard this in a shop the other day and it's stuck in my head, irritatingly catchy


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ares said:


> Heard this in a shop the other day and it's stuck in my head, irritatingly catchy


 It is, I like her.

Been listening to Jess Glynne a lot recently. Her new song 'All I Am' is great, samples the bass line from Kings Of Tomorrow - Finally. Her new album is out a week Friday and I cant wait.


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Baby shark


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Skid row 18 & life. Was having a classics morning lol


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

@Matt6210 @Frandeman @Oioi

This song should be the forum anthem


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dame , dámelo oh

lol


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Nirvana - Unplugged new york. Listening right now!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

My son made me listen to this


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

anna1 said:


> My son made me listen to this


 Never too late to sell him on the black market!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pimp said:


> Never too late to sell him on the black market!


 Is this better? I'm not sure


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> My son made me listen to this


 Smh he ain't even got good taste in bangers, tell him to listen to some Giggs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Smh he ain't even got good taste in bangers, tell him to listen to some Giggs


 I didn understand a thing

I'm sure he'll like that :thumb

x


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Smh he ain't even got good taste in bangers, tell him to listen to some Giggs


 Used to listen to his Walk In Da Park album all the time when it first came out, probably the only British rapper I've listened to.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Used to listen to his Walk In Da Park album all the time when it first came out, probably the only British rapper I've listened to.


 I remember those days, he used to be big on channel U. Depends what type of rap you're into but there's some decent british rappers, still not touching yanks though


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> I remember those days, he used to be big on channel U. Depends what type of rap you're into but there's some decent british rappers, still not touching yanks though


 I just like his style, just talking really, good flow, and a proper London accent without trying to Americanise it.

I like the older stuff, Cypress Hill, PE etc.


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

Smitch said:


> I just like his style, just talking really, good flow, and a proper London accent without trying to Americanise it.
> 
> I like the older stuff, Cypress Hill, PE etc.


 Do you like roots manuva? Decent south London UK hip hop


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I've just been subjected to this in the car. I was wishing he'd retired, but it looks like another Christmas single might be on the way, like that mistletoe and wine one he put out years back with the creepy video with choir boys in it.

I was gutted when it turned out that there was no evidence that he was the paedo-pan of pop.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

charlysays said:


> Do you like roots manuva? Decent south London UK hip hop


 Witness the fitness!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Morning babezzz


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jess Glynnes new album dropped today and its rockin!!!!!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Not songs but albums...

On my PC: Seriously Chilled by Anne Dudley.

In the car: A Live Acoustic Evening at the Vienna Opera House by Joe Bonamassa.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

YAaazzz

x


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Any Ella mai fans? Album just came out


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldie but I like

x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@anna1


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Was listening to this the other day while in bath, love late 90s/early 2000s dance music, especially live versions that record in club and can hear the crowd, can shut eyes and also be back in those happy magical care free times again.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Memories of summer...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

What a sexy song


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Plate1 said:


>


 Gah wtf is that :lol:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Ariana Grande is amazing


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ares said:


> Gah wtf is that :lol:


 Haha this guys in prison now, imagine looking like that in an American prison lool


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/MusicBam/videos/652852075100064/UzpfSTYzNDcyODU3Njo1ODE4MjI0MzU2MTk2MTQ/


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## TriumphFent (Dec 24, 2018)

Sing Like a Bird - Triumph


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

The singer is a friend of mine

https://www.bandlab.com/band/band6799825431677023/head-to-head-spider-in-the-bathtub-ddd7f-6fe34?fbclid=IwAR1NR8T13Re7LsXiyzGyg8bJwmYqUHCa5biLeM9jyuvu-a1Io4VT7m8EEsI


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldie but I heard it again on Dannemora and I 'm stuck now


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Rolling stones paint it black

Rolling stones the devil or whatever its called


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

And on this day only terrible songs were posted


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> And on this day only terrible songs were posted


 I don't expect any of you old farts on here to be into Drill music tbf :tongue10:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Rolling stones paint it black
> 
> Rolling stones the devil or whatever its called


 Sympathy for the Devil?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah


 Gimme shelters another belter by the rolling stones


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Talking about rolling stones reminded me of this


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

City of Angels by the Distillers


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Epic Rammstein video, must have cost a fortune.

47M views.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Sparkey said:


>


 You know when you log in and see the very last poster?

Saw your Avi then immediately got scared that someone's gettin a bollockin


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's My Life - Talk Talk

Awesome tune


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Love how funny lyrics and video is


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cheers me up


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

just incase anyone forgot just how good a vocalist freddie mercury was.


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

Erm, was in the car. It was either something from the new Plastic Mermaids album, or Queens of the Stoneage 'clockwork' album...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Leon bridges - river


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

just been swinging my pants up and down the corridor to this with A glass of Chablis in tow....practising my swing dance moves in me knacks and vest....gotta do it on a Friday night with the weekend pending....wheeeeeeeeeeeeee.......

yes I'm that sad, no there will be no pics of me and my knacks giving it large in the hallway....... :lol: Sorry....not sorry....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

fu**ing incredible! (If you like RATM)

Ignore the thumbnail :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

been listening to Gerry Cinnamon for a while and the guys epic, no record label at all and selling gigs and arenas out. Some live bits on youtube and album on spotify.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

BADASS


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Zola Jesus - Run Me Out . Really love her sound and where her music takes me its emotional and provocative from the outset on all her tracks simple but very effective.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

iris

goo goo dolls

cried whilst wannking


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Jamiewilliamsss (May 14, 2019)




----------



## masterik (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

Ares said:


>


 ha, man of the year , had no idea .


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

I quite like the new Stormzy and ed Sheeran thing.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ares said:


>


 That's ace.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MrBrightside said:


> That's ace.


 His California Love cover is fu**ing mint too mate, check his page out!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

.......well it took a long time getting here but a fantastic album (if you have a decent sound system this is a very well produced/recorded album)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## toteq (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Takes me back to the good old days


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's another for ya then @Ken Hutchinson

Deidre's a slag was much better imo. Enjoy


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Sasnak said:


> Here's another for ya then @Ken Hutchinson
> 
> Deidre's a slag was much better imo. Enjoy


 Billy Walker

Ray Langton

Ken Barlow

Mike Baldwin

Dave Barton

Samir Rashid

Jon Lindsay

Ken Barlow (again)

Yep shes a slag lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Been watching a lot of the old school Freestyle battles recently, this guy (Blind Fury) is/was fu**ing amazing.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Back before Kanye's mind took a nosedive


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


>


 I've got 3 mixes by the rat pack on cd somewhere just like this, I'm sure they are about 60 mins each with mixed track, is it round 1, 2, and 3 I think.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


>


 Still loves this :thumbup1:


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


>


 Thought I had them somewhere.

Some other gems too.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I had this pumping this morning in the the garage gym. First session in two weeks after I got chinned off an 8 year old in a sledge.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Old cheesy hardcore, driving to work at 7 this morning.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

D4V33 said:


> Old cheesy hardcore, driving to work at 7 this morning.


 Mate, I loved trs.

Had all their tracks on 12", my favourite was always King. Saw them as a live pa so many times up in Scotland. Their dancers and stage show where something else.

Ultrasonic were right up there with them along with Q-tex.


----------



## Mangle_Schmangle (Dec 3, 2020)

I actually listened to the studio version but this version's amazing IMO.


----------



## BigRick (Feb 19, 2021)

Iron Maiden - Wasted Years


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Philfg said:


> Mate, I loved trs.
> 
> Had all their tracks on 12", my favourite was always King. Saw them as a live pa so many times up in Scotland. Their dancers and stage show where something else.
> 
> Ultrasonic were right up there with them along with Q-tex.


 I've got a ton of old 12" records stashed up in the attic. I still to this day regret selling my technic decks. Keep toying with the idea of buying a ddj controller to fart around with.
Saw them live a few times too. Bring back the old days of Rezerection, bunker and fubar.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Restless83 said:


>


 Heard this tonight, great track

And looking at the album cover, went to Cream so many times.

Went to the Finale on boxing Day 2015


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Heard this tonight, great track
> 
> And looking at the album cover, went to Cream so many times.
> 
> Went to the Finale on boxing Day 2015


 Bet that was a great night,bit too far for me to travel back in my clubbing days was Cream.Tall trees for me was only half hour away


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

D4V33 said:


> I've got a ton of old 12" records stashed up in the attic. I still to this day regret selling my technic decks. Keep toying with the idea of buying a ddj controller to fart around with.
> Saw them live a few times too. Bring back the old days of Rezerection, bunker and fubar.


 Heads up if you ever want to sell them. :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Restless83 said:


> Bet that was a great night,bit too far for me to travel back in my clubbing days was Cream.Tall trees for me was only half hour away


 Went there once mate 98/99.

Great night


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Went there once mate 98/99.
> 
> Great night


 Tall trees was a good club. We used to go the last sat every month think it was for Dave Pearce nights.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hearts on fire , rocky iv , always last song I play after a gym session ,especially when the garage is freezing


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Saw this in my recommended, laughed, took a chance..

The surprise sax solo is one of the most profound pieces of music I've ever heard in my life, blew me away


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Love this,She's thinking "f**k you Ike,watch me go!"


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Restless83 said:


> Love this,She's thinking "f**k you Ike,watch me go!"


 And Ike's thinking 'aint no fvcking accoustic guitar track on this record - what the fvck am I doing here??'


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> And Ike's thinking 'aint no fvcking accoustic guitar track on this record - what the fvck am I doing here??'


 That's a man who's sniffed an 8ball in one line,picked up his acoustic and the chair from the breakfast bar in Tina's dressing room and defiantly followed her on stage "I don't give a f**k if there's no acoustic I'm Ike mother****in Tina Turner"


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Flick of the switch. AC/DC at it's rawest. _Cool as..._






fml - more Marshall's than an attack on the White House


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Great band and awesome version live.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just been listening to Rachmaninov's piano concerto No.2, on the way to work, as i have been doing for a few weeks now.

Last night though i watched the Pet Shop Boys musical film "It couldn't Happen Here", so lots of Pet Shop Boys stuff too.


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Linkin Park - Faint

Got me through a hellish leg session....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hammering Fleetwood mac lately.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Restless83 said:


> Hammering Fleetwood mac lately.


 Would have happily hammered Stevie Nicks in her day.

Did you know she turned down a marriage proposal from William Shatner because she didn't fancy being Stevie Shatner Nicks?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Need to get the name of the mix but my Trainer put on a Deep House Mix,made an hour of training go fast.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Would have happily hammered Stevie Nicks in her day.
> 
> Did you know she turned down a marriage proposal from William Shatner because she didn't fancy being Stevie Shatner Nicks?


 I'd of bought a pair off Ebay


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Need to get the name of the mix but my Trainer put on a Deep *State* Mix,made an hour of training go fast.


 Corrected.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Banger


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ares said:


> Banger


Definitely bang her.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Restless83 said:


> Definitely bang her.


She's still looking good mate. Bit of a haunted look in her eyes though, but I suppose if my dad locked me away for a decade and took control of my millions I'd go a bit loopy and all, haha


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Ares said:


> She's still looking good mate. Bit of a haunted look in her eyes though, but I suppose if my dad locked me away for a decade and took control of my millions I'd go a bit loopy and all, haha





Ares said:


> She's still looking good mate. Bit of a haunted look in her eyes though, but I suppose if my dad locked me away for a decade and took control of my millions I'd go a bit loopy and all, haha


Wifey material right there


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought GTA5 recently and this came on one of the in-game radio stations - so did Britney actually, haha. Hadn't heard it in years man, cruising around in a stolen car listening to Trevor talking ridiculous shit and watching a nice sunset was a great experience


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


>


Man alive blazed some weed in me younger days to Wu Tang Forever


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Man alive blazed some weed in me younger days to Wu Tang Forever


Banged front squats out earlier to some old school hip hop. I can’t stand this modern British shit I just find it irritating.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Banged front squats out earlier to some old school hip hop. I can’t stand this modern British shit I just find it irritating.


Snap love 90s hip hop.
Been listening to a bit of Kendrick Lamar and Joyner Lucas lately as well to keep up with the times


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Snap love 90s hip hop.
> Been listening to a bit of Kendrick Lamar and Joyner Lucas lately as well to keep up with the times


My favs are EPMD, Gangstarr, Wu tang, DMX, BIG, Eminem, Dre. Got loadsa play lists to get that mind right in the gym. At my MMA gym that’s all we play!


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> My favs are EPMD, Gangstarr, Wu tang, DMX, BIG, Eminem, Dre. Got loadsa play lists to get that mind right in the gym. At my MMA gym that’s all we play!


Where the ****s Pac!


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Where the ****s Pac!


Changes is a great track but I don’t really click with him.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Where the ****s Pac!






Here’s a spicy 🌶 pepper for you.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Here’s a spicy 🌶 pepper for you.


Minute in and like it already


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Minute in and like it already


The flow is amazing!


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Minute in and like it already






Genius track.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Genius track.


Full albums unreal,remember when it came out had it on loop every day.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Full albums unreal,remember when it came out had it on loop every day.


Yeah most def it’s a banger


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Where the ****s Pac!






Morning!😂


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Morning!😂


Just had that Indie Culture blasting on the way to work,the young trainee next to me didn't know what the **** was going on "you stick to Katie Perry son"


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ShiteLab said:


> Genius track.


I remember listening to this album after school at a mate's house in year 9, I don't know if I've heard it since! Gunna whack it on Spotify now, cheers for the reminder


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Just had that Indie Culture blasting on the way to work,the young trainee next to me didn't know what the **** was going on "you stick to Katie Perry son"






Fat beats Armageddon on the streets!!😂


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Ares said:


> I remember listening to this album after school at a mate's house in year 9, I don't know if I've heard it since! Gunna whack it on Spotify now, cheers for the reminder


Year 9 😂


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ShiteLab said:


> Year 9 😂


Back when Woolworths and CDs were still a thing, haha. Simpler times!


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Ares said:


> Back when Woolworths and CDs were still a thing, haha. Simpler times!


If you don’t remember vinyl and TDK 90s that you taped together because the Ghetto Blaster chewed em up then I’m sorry but you’re a millennial😂


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> If you don’t remember vinyl and TDK 90s that you taped together because the Ghetto Blaster chewed em up then I’m sorry but you’re a millennial😂


Very first Vinyls i owned...Rappers Delight,Sugar Hill Gang and Bad,Michael Jackson.

Rappers delight gets sang on the karaoke every time I go on holiday abroad


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Very first Vinyls i owned...Rappers Delight,Sugar Hill Gang and Bad,Michael Jackson.
> 
> Rappers delight gets sang on the karaoke every time I go on holiday abroad


I hate to say it but mine was Billy Idol😂


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ShiteLab said:


> If you don’t remember vinyl and TDK 90s that you taped together because the Ghetto Blaster chewed em up then I’m sorry but you’re a millennial😂


I just looked it up - I am indeed.. a millennial. I feel a vague sense of disappointment all of a sudden 😂

Def remember TDKs though. Used to record the charts on a Sunday and try to pause it at the right time so I'd miss the adverts and shit. Never worked.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Ares said:


> I just looked it up - I am indeed.. a millennial. I feel a vague sense of disappointment all of a sudden 😂
> 
> Def remember TDKs though. Used to record the charts on a Sunday and try to pause it at the right time so I'd miss the adverts and shit. Never worked.


Compressed music files take all the sound quality away these days.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> I hate to say it but mine was Billy Idol😂


Rebel yell,great song


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Rebel yell,great song


Hot in the City😂 I used to jump around with a Tennis racquet pretending to play guitar!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Ares said:


>


I like the percussion etc but never got all the screaming n shouting 😂


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ShiteLab said:


> I like the percussion etc but never got all the screaming n shouting 😂


It's definitely an acquired taste. I remember how badly it used to piss my dad off, he'd come into my room and say something like.. "and this is good, is it? Unbelievable." 😅 This was one of the first live bands I ever saw in the early 2000s, been on a bit of a nostalgia trip today. Jesse (bloke screaming) had to quit as he was diagnosed with throat cancer, got replaced by an operatic singer which is insane - now that guy can _really _****ing scream man.

My music taste is about as diverse as the cast of voices Ketones hears in his head, haha. Tbf.. you could be one of them..


Anyway this beaut has just been on


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

The true nature of women. Going from angel to demon in 0 seconds.


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Ares said:


>


See


Ares said:


> It's definitely an acquired taste. I remember how badly it used to piss my dad off, he'd come into my room and say something like.. "and this is good, is it? Unbelievable." 😅 This was one of the first live bands I ever saw in the early 2000s, been on a bit of a nostalgia trip today. Jesse (bloke screaming) had to quit as he was diagnosed with throat cancer, got replaced by an operatic singer which is insane - now that guy can _really _****ing scream man.
> 
> My music taste is about as diverse as the cast of voices Ketones hears in his head, haha. Tbf.. you could be one of them..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Listening to hell hammer right now


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Very first Vinyls i owned...Rappers Delight,Sugar Hill Gang and Bad,Michael Jackson.
> 
> Rappers delight gets sang on the karaoke every time I go on holiday abroad


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

A 13 year old Ukrainian kid is Elvis doppleganger, turns The Voice female judges into puddles. This is fuсked up 😆


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Mergal said:


> the new rihanna tune, definatly a grower!


You gay pal?


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> You gay pal?


Exactly, you either rock or suck cock 🤘🎸


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

neverminder said:


> Exactly, you either rock or suck cock 🤘🎸


Exactly haha


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Rebel yell,great song






Steady state cardio done ✔


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Steady state cardio done ✔






Snap 5k treadmill


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Very rushy I like it🙌🏻


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Very rushy I like it🙌🏻


Slap that on when a runners high kicks in,legs pumping feeling euphoric


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Slap that on when a runners high kicks in,legs pumping feeling euphoric


Endorphin junkie 😂 I love it I have a face like a smacked arse if I don’t train✔


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Endorphin junkie 😂 I love it I have a face like a smacked arse if I don’t train✔


Anything to hold on to a bit of sanity pal 🙂


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Anything to hold on to a bit of sanity pal 🙂


I need it😂


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Funnily enough, I don't like the original song at all. Find his voice very grating. This version though gives me a really tranquil feeling


----------



## Zoob1234 (Jul 22, 2019)

Had this as an earworm for the last week..... bit of an odd one.

(268) Rob Zombie - Dragula (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


>


Toots is one of my favourites!


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

ShiteLab said:


> Toots is one of my favourites!


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


>


Mate if I close my eyes I'm back in Jamaica on the beach sipping a frosty red stripe


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Mate if I close my eyes I'm back in Jamaica on the beach sipping a frosty red stripe


Going to Negril in January! Ricks Cafe and the Rasta camps in the blue mountains here we come!


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

ShiteLab said:


> Going to Negril in January! Ricks Cafe and the Rasta camps in the blue mountains here we come!


Went to Ochio Rios loved it,people are soo layed back no ones in a rush just good vibes and memories from the place 🤠


----------



## ShiteLab (Jul 31, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Went to Ochio Rios loved it,people are soo layed back no ones in a rush just good vibes and memories from the place 🤠


Try Negril…west end road is jumping! Love Jamaica!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

geezer2005 said:


>


WTF is that vid about? Mardy looking bint who didn’t have the decency to flash her arse, and a plonker with a drone ‘chute? 🙄


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

hmgs said:


> WTF is that vid about? Mardy looking bint who didn’t have the decency to flash her arse, and a plonker with a drone ‘chute? 🙄


Shit Vid....TopTune


----------

